# Tipping pattern



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I notice that when I am in a good mood, conversational, engaging and just using all of my natural charm and wit, I make more tips.
When I am cranky, sore, tired, pissed off, and generally nasty -- I just don't see the tip money flow.
I wonder why.

This week, to date:
Trip earnings: $192.88
Tips: $ 28.00

Last week, total:
Trip earnings: $72.76
Tips: $32.00

Week before:
Trip earnings: $318.15
Tips: $ 30.00

I know, I know; there will be a few that call me shill (the ones that don't know me from the year I've spent on the forum), there will be aa few that just call me a liar ... that's ok. But, try it. Be nice. Tell a joke, engage them (if they want to). Tell a story. 
See if it makes a difference.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

This is absolutely true. You dont have to go all out with jokes and conversation but at least be positive and polite. Giving off negative vibes is basically telling them that you dont want to get tipped


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Today .... I didn't feel good. 
Started out feeling like I was coming down with something. 
Headache, stuffy.
Not wanting to deal with people. Tried to fake it.
Ended up with $110 in fare -- $2 in tips.

The common denominator is ME.


----------

